
New ‘OpenID Connect’ Proposal Could Solve Many of the Social Web’s Woes - thafman
http://www.webmonkey.com/2010/05/new-openid-connect-proposal-could-solve-many-of-the-social-webs-woes/
======
patio11
OpenID is an excellent case study of a promising technology killed by being
incubated in the techy echo chamber. For example, the spec (and the process to
create it) spent a mindbending amount of effort on getting delegation right,
so that people can port their identity around by the simple expedient of
putting references to their delegated openid providers in their user-supplied
identifiers, and no visible effort on making the end-user experience less
painful than an IRS audit administered during a root canal.

Supporting email addresses is where we should have been several years ago.
(Take a look at who actually gets used as OpenID providers: the gigantic free
mail folks who hold 50%+ of the market and had the instant scale to make
things work. That shouldn't have come as a bolt out of the blue! Now the best
OpenID implementations resemble "Pick which of the following you have an email
address at"!)

~~~
pkulak
How does email support work? Can I use any email address, or does my provider
have to have OpenID support?

~~~
factoryjoe
Your email provider would need to support WebFinger and/or LRDD.

------
plesn
Identity and data access are a key part of simplifying UI on the web but also
on the desktop. I should be able to log and access my data on my netbook,
desktop computer, and the web through the same identity.

This would also favor open APIs to manage/move the actual data more easily as
they would seam so natural then. This would be a shield against people wanting
to control our identity on the web (Facebook) and people wanting to disempower
us of our data (Google's Chromium OS).

